# Amorphophallus bulbifer



## likespaphs (Apr 17, 2010)

so it bloomed!
much shorter inflorescence than bulbifer or konjac







showing the top, male flowers in the middle and female flowers towards the bottom






male flowers close-up






male flowers extreme close-up






female flowers extreme close-up






i actually have two in bloom.
tried to pollinate both but in the second, smaller one, i cut a hole for easier access to the female flowers






another view of both


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2010)

Is it fragrant?


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 17, 2010)

i forgot to mention that
when i unlocked the front door yesterday (one greenhouse and about 100 feet away) it was super stinky!!!
today, nothin'


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2010)

really impressive flower and nice done job. 
Hope you will be succesfull with pollenated them.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2010)

cool! it is actually pretty too


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2010)

Truly a little shop of horrors!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2010)

What's the pollinator?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2010)

An amazing flower!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2010)

NYEric said:


> What's the pollinator?



I bet they are pollinated by flies which get attracted to the middle of the bloom thinking that there is rotting matter


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 18, 2010)

That's really pretty!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 18, 2010)

Weird beauty!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 18, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> I bet they are pollinated by flies which get attracted to the middle of the bloom thinking that there is rotting matter



beetles and flies is the typical answer for stinky stuff. i don't know more specific than that, at least, not in nature. in this instance, i was the pollinator.....


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very cool...and actually pretty.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> in this instance, i was the pollinator.....


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 19, 2010)

This is a gorgeous species... I miss my plant so much (growing in Venezuela http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3197656662/in/set-72157612571774494/)... I have two little ones here, but far from blooming size..


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2010)

Ramon, your bulbifer is super groovy!


i put pollen from my Amorphophallus yunnanensis onto this.
it took forever to see any change, but the seeds seem to be forming!






it put off a leaf too


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow that's great, Brian! So if the seed is viable, you'll have an Amorphophallus hybrid?


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 15, 2010)

nice!!!

Ramon


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 15, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> Ramon, your bulbifer is super groovy!



Thanks! I only wish I had this plant with me in Europe... It's in Venezuela with my sister... I have two baby bulbifer growing here now  but from different parents...



likespaphs said:


> i put pollen from my Amorphophallus yunnanensis onto this.
> it took forever to see any change, but the seeds seem to be forming!



That sounds good and interesting.. never heard of Amorphophallus Hybrids... but why not?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, that guy's a monster! (the plant, that is )


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 16, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Wow that's great, Brian! So if the seed is viable, you'll have an Amorphophallus hybrid?





Kavanaru said:


> .. never heard of Amorphophallus Hybrids... but why not?




yup!
i haven't heard of them either so i figured why not!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 17, 2010)

Funky flower and perhaps the prettiest of the genus.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2010)

seeds seem almost ripe!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 8, 2010)

My bulbifer is just starting to fade now. Still small after all these years, so I don't expect blooms next year. My konjac was enormous this year....3' high and 3' across. But it was damaged in the tornado cleanup, so it probably won't bloom next year either. But maybe......it did have most of the growing season.


----------

